# Antibodies high again. Will it effect my upcoming hysterectomy?



## anno (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi everyone. I was diagnosed with Hashimotos 4 years ago. I had back surgery and I was then diagnosed with Hashimotos with antiobodies level of over 25,000. yes 25,000. I beleive brought out by the drama of the surgery. I am on levoxly now and my TSH levels are good. Well I am going for a hysterectomy and my anitbodies are over 5,000 now. I am afraid that the surgery will make the antibodies sky rocket again. And I dont' ever want to feel that terrible again. IS there anything I can do before the surgery? I was readign that steriods some times help bring the levels down? 
Thank you in advance for all your in put.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anno said:


> Hi everyone. I was diagnosed with Hashimotos 4 years ago. I had back surgery and I was then diagnosed with Hashimotos with antiobodies level of over 25,000. yes 25,000. I beleive brought out by the drama of the surgery. I am on levoxly now and my TSH levels are good. Well I am going for a hysterectomy and my anitbodies are over 5,000 now. I am afraid that the surgery will make the antibodies sky rocket again. And I dont' ever want to feel that terrible again. IS there anything I can do before the surgery? I was readign that steriods some times help bring the levels down?
> Thank you in advance for all your in put.


I presume you have had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Stress can most certainly trigger antibodies.

Where is your TSH at? Does your doctor do the FREE T3 and FREE T4? Can you post your most recent labs with the ranges?

I am sorry you are having such troubles. {{{{anno}}}}


----------



## anno (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for answering my post. No I have never had an ultra sound!
My tsh levels are good. 0.884 range 0.450-4.500
Thyroxine (T4) 10.7 range 4.5 - 12.0
t3 Uptake 30 range 24-39
Free thyroxine Index 3.2 range 1.2-4.9

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) AB 427 range 0-34
Antithyroglobulin AB 5296 range 0-40

t4 free 1.44 range 0.82-1.77

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anno said:


> Thank you so much for answering my post. No I have never had an ultra sound!
> My tsh levels are good. 0.884 range 0.450-4.500
> Thyroxine (T4) 10.7 range 4.5 - 12.0
> t3 Uptake 30 range 24-39
> ...


I know you have your plate full but as you know, some things are tied in together. With those high antibodies; please, please insist on an ultra-sound.

You should not have any Antithyroglobulin Ab at all and that is also true of the TPO Ab. This can be suggestive of cancer which needs to be ruled out or in whichever the case may be.

For your edification...........

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

You are so kind; if any of us here can help and that includes myself, we will. You are very welcome.


----------



## anno (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you again for everything. I do have an appointment with a new endo. So I hoping she will listen to me. 
I had been on the boards a few years ago and you gave me the same advise but I couldn't get the endo to agree. He said my neck felt fine. And I was feeling better so I dropped it. But not this time. I just hope I can fit it all in before the surgery.

I don't understand what all the other numbers mean. THe t3 or 4. They are all good. Right?


----------



## anno (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I saw my new doctor today. She told me my antibodies are up because of stress. I asked her about my ups and downs ( like when I feel hypo then hyper) she said it is life.
She felt my necks for nodules and she said my thyroid is small. No scan. 
Sent on my way. Until next year!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, okay. Are you satisfied with how it went?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anno said:


> Well I saw my new doctor today. She told me my antibodies are up because of stress. I asked her about my ups and downs ( like when I feel hypo then hyper) she said it is life.
> She felt my necks for nodules and she said my thyroid is small. No scan.
> Sent on my way. Until next year!


I think you are being given a huge "fluff-off!" We are concerned about that Thyroglobulin Ab. Your doctor should be as well.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419


----------



## anno (Feb 17, 2010)

No I am not satisfied. I felt like she was telling me it is nothing to be concerned about. Like I wasted her time. 
I swing a lot from hypo to hyper and when I asked her about it she said it is just life. That the hashimotos won't do that.

I was happy to hear that she didn't feel any nodules. And that my thyroid is small.

I just keep plugging along I guess.


----------



## anno (Feb 17, 2010)

The doctor said the high antibodies just means inflammation. Nothing more.


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Anno,
I wanted to pop in and see how u are doing.
Have you had ur Hysto yet?
I hope you were able to find a more compassionate Dr...and one willing to send u for an ultrasound.
Just an fyi, my PCP ordered a Sonogram for my Thyroid. The results came back showing 2 nodules (which they said were too small to biopsy) but I went to another specialist, regarding Fibromyalgia and Raynaud's....I mentioned the Nodules to him, he came and felt my neck and stated he didn't feel any nodules, as if I was telling a story.

Point being, the ultrasound can catch, what the finger's can't detect.
With ur labs, I definitely think it's worth a second opinion (or rather a better FIRST opinion, in ur case.)

*hugs!*


----------

